# Which building in Motor City?



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,

We are thinking of shifting from JLT to Motor City. We had a drive around and the community looks good. We are a small family with a 20 month old son. 

Some people have complained of the walls being made of gypsum, can anyone testify to that? 

Also, is there an issue with the noise and high cooling bills? 

We are quite happy in JLT but if we move to Motor City we would definitely require a second car since there is no metro.

We have heard good things about Fox Hills and New Bridge but any personal experiences would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Barton House 2*

Hi Fairypk,

We just moved to Barton House 2 in Motor City a few weeks ago. I absolutely love it. We landed a corner unit overlooking the pool/garden. It is peaceful and quiet as far as road/traffic noise goes, as well as in the building itself. I hear my neighbours occasionally, but nothing is intrusive or irritating. (I also don't keep a tv or radio on during the day, very quiet house, so if there is noise I hear it. But am still not bothered.)

Regarding the walls, ours are concrete or cinder block (with gypsum on top) up to the top of the window; it seems to be gypsum from there to the ceiling. Made it very convenient not having to drill into concrete when installing curtain rods.

We have not yet received our first Emicool bill. I've also heard stories about high bills and district cooling. I'm budgeting 1000 AED a month; doubtful it will be that high so any leftover will be a 'bonus'.

There is no metro; however there is frequent bus service to Mall of the Emirates. Approx. every 20 minutes during rush hour and every 30 minutes in the middle of the day. (The downloadable Pdf from the RTA website shows no buses in the middle of the day - it is out of date.)

I might require a small car in the future; however the public transit is good enough for me right now.

As for other buildings, I've been told that Barton House 1 is practically empty. And judging by the lack of vehicles parked underground and the lack of lights in units at night - I'd say they're right.

Hope this helps, and good luck in your search.







fairypk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking of shifting from JLT to Motor City. We had a drive around and the community looks good. We are a small family with a 20 month old son.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco Swimming (Oct 20, 2014)

i looking for an apartament or studio apartment with furnished in motor city. Let me know.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

try propertyfinder or dubizzle. this is not a property rental website.



Marco Swimming said:


> i looking for an apartament or studio apartment with furnished in motor city. Let me know.


----------

